# What is periodic.conf?



## buc99 (Oct 8, 2002)

What is periodic.conf used for. I see it referenced in /etc/crontab. I did man periodic and got informations saying it held commands for periodic updating of the system. But when I looked at the file it was blank.

Is this like a system utility where commands are places that will be run on a daily, weekly, monthly basis? If so what commands do you place here?

Thanks.
SA


----------



## Nalmar (Oct 8, 2002)

basicaly, periodic is a script in /usr/sbin/ that run the content of /etc/periodic/"whatever is passed to periodic"/

in crontab, "periodic daily" is called on a daily basis and periodic when passed "daily" run the scripts in /etc/periodic/daily/

same for weekly and monthly

periodic.conf is global configuration script that is called at the beggining of one of the daily scripts


----------



## buc99 (Oct 8, 2002)

Can you add scripts here so that OSX will run them on a daily, weekly, monthly basis? Will this cause any problems or is it better to add your scripts seperately to cron?

Thanks.
SA


----------

